# SME Server und phpSysInfo + Webmin



## visionsign (8. April 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde, 

  ich habe mal so just 4 Fun auf einen meiner alten rumstehenden Server den SME Server von Contribs.org installiert. Ich muss sagen, garnicht schlecht gemacht. Es basiert auf RedHat Linux. Jetzt aber zu 2 kleinen Problemchen, 
  1. phpsysinfo 

 Ich habe es drauf kopiert, aber leider zeigt es keine Daten an. Hatte auch schon änderungen in der httpd.conf vorgenommen, allerdings ohne erfolg. 
  Hier mal ein auszug der httpd.conf: 


```
<VirtualHost 0.0.0.0:80> 
  
      ServerName www.kargnet.homelinux.net 
      ServerAlias kargnet.homelinux.net  tuxi.kargnet.homelinux.net 
      DocumentRoot         /home/e-smith/files/ibays/Primary/html 
      ScriptAlias /cgi-bin /home/e-smith/files/ibays/Primary/cgi-bin 
      Alias       /files   /home/e-smith/files/ibays/Primary/files 
  
      # skipping SSL directives 
  
      RewriteEngine on 
  
      RewriteRule ^/server-manager   https://%{HTTP_HOST}/server-manager [L,R] 
      RewriteRule ^/server-brand     https://%{HTTP_HOST}/server-brand [L,R] 
      RewriteRule ^/e-smith-manager  https://%{HTTP_HOST}/e-smith-manager [L,R] 
      RewriteRule ^/user-password    https://%{HTTP_HOST}/user-password [L,R] 
      RewriteRule ^/e-smith-password https://%{HTTP_HOST}/e-smith-password [L,R] 
  
      RewriteRule ^/webmail   https://%{HTTP_HOST}/webmail [L,R] 
      Alias       /horde /home/httpd/html/horde 
  
      <Location ~ "/horde//*"> 
      RequireSSL on 
      </Location> 
  
  
      # alias for Apache icons 
  
      Alias /icons/ /var/www/icons/ 
  
  
  # Alias for server resources 
  
  Alias /server-resources/ /home/e-smith/files/server-resources/ 
  
  </VirtualHost>
```
 

  Fehlern hier noch einträge, die phpSysinfo laufen lssen? 

 2. Problem ist, das ich Webmin nicht installieren kann, beim rpm -U webmin.....rpm kommt ein fehler, dass die sistribution nicht erkannt werden kann!


----------



## andyb (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich benutzte den SME-Server schon seit über einem Jahr und habe keine Probleme damit. Hab bis jetzt nur einige Erweiterungen für Typo3 installiert und inzwischen auf php 4.3.11 upgedatet.

1. warum hast du etwas in der httpd.conf geändert? normalerweise läuft alles nach der Installation. php, mysql usw.
Der Pfad zum html Ordner => /home/e-smith/files/ibays/Primary/html/

2. und wofür/warum webmin? es gibt doch die Bedienung über den Server Manager.
Der ist viel einfacher und übersichtlicher als Webmin.   
http://server/server-manager

Welche Version benutzt du denn? bei mir läuft 6.01.
Die Beta 6.5 und 7 würde ich nicht empfehlen, es da gibt noch zu viele Probleme mit.


----------

